# Goolgle und Java



## Cerveza (4. Feb 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte ein Programm schreiben welches einen Suchbegriff an google sendet und ich die ergebnisse dann in nem array hab.
Habs jetzt soweit auch mit der Google Base Api geschafft. aber wie sich rausstellt ist base nicht die normale suche -.- sondern eine produkt suche^^ 

wisst ihr wie es für die normale suche funktioniert? irgendwie find ich dafür keine api

danke


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (4. Feb 2010)

Developer's Guide - Google AJAX Search API - Google Code

JSON

JSON - Java

Da sollte für einen Anfang genügen.


----------



## Cerveza (5. Feb 2010)

hi erstmal danke klappt soweit alles. aber ich komme lange nicht an die anzahl der ergebnisse ran die man bei der normalen google suche hat.

ich bekomm 65 ergebnisse anstatt 11000. ich brauch aber alle jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte?


```
ArrayList<URL> resultURLs;
...
		for (int i = 0; i < maxResults; i=i+8) { //+8 da "&rsz=large" 8ergebnisse zurückliefert
			URL url = new URL(
					"http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/search/web?v=1.0&"
							+ "q=suchanfrage"
							+ "&key=" + googleKey
							+ "&rsz=large&start="+i);
			URLConnection connection = url.openConnection();
			String line;
			StringBuilder builder = new StringBuilder();
			BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(
					connection.getInputStream()));
			while ((line = reader.readLine()) != null) {
				builder.append(line);
			}
			String res = builder.toString();
			resultURLs.addAll(getURLFromString(res));
			
		}
```


----------



## Cerveza (9. Feb 2010)

Niemand eine idee?


----------



## Murray (9. Feb 2010)

Möglicherweise steht die Lösung ganz oben auf dieser Seite Google AJAX APIs | Google Groups


----------

